# Raincoat Suggestions Please



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been trying to find a raincoat for Willow. It's hard to find one that fits as she has the typical long body but is so small around the chest. I want something fairly lightweight but waterproof, like a poncho or something similar. She doesn't like anything with a hood. I read the post about the Hurtta brand and looked the up on Amazon. They seem awfully expensive. I also didn't find a sizing chart. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Martha Stewart makes poncho style dog raincoats. If you can't find them through Petsmart I know they have them on Ebay.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Nickie has a light weight raincoat that works fine for him here in the southwest except in our extremely hot summers. We got it a couple years ago at Petco. It does have a hood, but he usually manages to shake that off his head. FabDog medium. He's 13 lbs. We originally got a cute lightweight yellow one made by a different company, but it was too small. Our problem with coats is that nearly all of them are too heavy and warm for our climate. The photo is from 2013 when we first got it.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a Chilly Dog raincoat for Riley. I like it a lot. It's longer to fit him and I can fasten it tighter around his belly so it fits well. I bought it thru the Havanese Rescue Auction, so I don't know the real price.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I picked up Chloe a raincoat from Petsmart ... velcro around neck and belly also has a hood - size med. It does the job.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Gracie has a Foggy Mountain Raincoat. It doesn't have a hood, but it does have a turn-up collar. I really like their coats, I think they are very well made. She has 3 of them. You can check them out at www.dogcoat.com

Here's a pic of the coat that Gracie has ...http://www.dogcoat.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/dachrainredjoey.jpg

I'm pretty sure hers is a size 12, but you need to buy the daschound cut (or doxy cut), as they are smaller in the body to fit their narrow size. If you would like, I can try to take a pic later today of her in her coat so you can really see how it fits a Hav.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I like coats by RC Pets Products.

Coats

Venture Outerwear

West Coast Rainwear


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. Willow hates hoods. She'll twist her head around and try to grab it. I am going to be checking all all of your suggestions. I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

We love Foggy Mountain too. My Hallie had a nice black one that kept her warm and dry and fit great. I'm not quite ready to try it on Sophie yet  but hoping it will fit her.

Hallie is the 3rd dog down on this page, my beautiful blind girl, black and tan longhaired doxie <3

Foggy Mountain Dog Coats » Dachshund Coats - Foggy Mountain Dog Coats - Foggy Mountain Dog Coats


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> We love Foggy Mountain too.
> 
> Hallie is the 3rd dog down on this page, my beautiful blind girl, black and tan longhaired doxie <3
> 
> Foggy Mountain Dog Coats » Dachshund Coats - Foggy Mountain Dog Coats - Foggy Mountain Dog Coats


Oh, she's beautiful! Thank you for sharing the link and letting us know that Hallie was also a beautiful model in addition to a painter. A Dog with many talents!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The Foggy Mountain coat looks attractive but it doesn't appear to provide any belly coverage. That's a deal breaker for me when selecting a rain/winter coat as I need to make sure wet ground, snow, and debris don't stick to Emmie's underside.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> We love Foggy Mountain too. My Hallie had a nice black one that kept her warm and dry and fit great. I'm not quite ready to try it on Sophie yet  but hoping it will fit her.
> 
> Hallie is the 3rd dog down on this page, my beautiful blind girl, black and tan longhaired doxie <3
> 
> Foggy Mountain Dog Coats » Dachshund Coats - Foggy Mountain Dog Coats - Foggy Mountain Dog Coats


Oh! She looks precious! I remember seeing the video of her painting. I can see why she was a special little girl to you.:hug::hug:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks she was an amazing girl Sophie has some huge paws to fill


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like Hurtta & Chilly Dogs for function and a very active look. For fashion go to Royalfifi - Fashion for Small Dogs - Measure & Custom Made, Each model is handcrafted and made to measure. Enjoy free shipping!. She makes custom fit coats and sweaters. I have a couple dozen of her coats and sweaters and they are fantastic!

If you can wait until Nov. I donated 4 hurtta raincoats to the havanese rescue auction. You can bid them one


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

lfung5 said:


> If you can wait until Nov. I donated 4 hurtta raincoats to the havanese rescue auction. You can bid them one


How do I find the auction? Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/99385-hri-fall-online-auction-2015-a.html


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/99385-hri-fall-online-auction-2015-a.html


Thanks for the link!


----------

